# Triton FP Mishap...Question Please



## ladycop322 (Aug 5, 2014)

Hello and good morning!

Last night I was completing a beautiful Triton FP for a client.  I inserted the threaded insert with the center band as instructed.  For some reason, I could not press this piece all the way into the pen cap.  Eventually, through my bad temper lol, I pressed too much and cracked the blank!  

Questions:

1.  Why would this not fit?  It doesn't seem like the threaded insert and center band is 'thin' enough to fit inside the brass tube.

2.  Is it possible to just purchase more threaded inserts?  I have extra tubes already.

3.  Any tips or tricks as to how to get this to insert smoothly for me?

HELP!

:beat-up:  Michelle


----------



## Charlie_W (Aug 5, 2014)

Michelle,
I have found these and other Junior size pens also to be tight. You do want the threaded sleeve to be snug so it does not turn when screwing on the cap.
First, make sure there is no burr inside the tube. I actually chamfer the inside of the tube a little. Secondly, I usually file the inside of the tube with a round file to help parts slide in easier. I don't want to press in a tight part and swell the tube and cause my CA to separate from the tube or crack an expensive blank.
I also use a flat file and file the outside diameter of the plastic threaded insert to help it go in with less force. If needed, a dot of epoxy or permatex can help hold pieces that are just too lose.

Hope this helps. Maybe someone will have an extra sleeve and can help you out with a replacement. Perhaps your supplier will have some too.

Good luck!


----------



## ladycop322 (Aug 5, 2014)

Thank you Charlie!

Michelle


----------



## Edgar (Aug 5, 2014)

The Triton insert is longer than some other kits & does fit in quite tightly. I wipe the outside of the insert with a very light coat of Feed-N-Wax which makes it much easier to press in.

I had a hard time pressing the insert into my first couple of pens and was afraid I was going to break the barrel too. Fortunately I got those done ok but I didn't really like the experience. I thought about cutting the length of the insert down some to make it easier to press in, but I didn't really want to do that. I use the Feed-N-Wax trick to make it easier to slide o-rings onto my seam rippers and to slide the rippers in & out of the tube, so I decided to try it on the Triton insert too - works great.


----------



## plano_harry (Aug 5, 2014)

Michelle, HF has a low cost tapered reamer that I use to clean and chamfer the inside lip of all tubes.  I do this right after squaring, or before and after if glue is preventing the pen mill pilot from going in.  Sometimes pen mills can put a tiny burr on the inside lip.


----------



## ladycop322 (Aug 6, 2014)

Thank you


----------



## ladycop322 (Aug 6, 2014)

Thanks Ed...I will look it up....and order


----------



## Edgar (Aug 6, 2014)

ladycop322 said:


> Thanks Ed...I will look it up....and order



You can get it at Home Depot or Woodcraft - probably Lowe's too. The type of wax isn't critical - it's just what I have on hand.


----------



## Joe S. (Aug 6, 2014)

Just remember: if it goes in easier, it may come out easier.


----------



## Edgar (Aug 7, 2014)

Joe S. said:


> Just remember: if it goes in easier, it may come out easier.



You don't need much - just a couple of drops on a paper towel to wipe a very light coat around the insert. It make pressing it in much easier and I haven't had any problems with the insert wanting to turn when I screw on the cap.

I put a good bit more on a towel for seam rippers. I want them loose enough to be easy to pull out & push in.


----------



## flyitfast (Aug 7, 2014)

Here is the reamer I use from HF.
Reamer/Deburring Tool
It will ream the inside and outsiide of a tube.
gordon


----------

